# MDF Kitchen wall clock



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a MDF Wall Clock

Just a NOTE*** the top and bottom parts for the clock are just stacked 3/4" thick MDF, no cove molding needed, just put on the edge and glue them in place.


========


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

That looks great Bob  I've never really considered MDF for anything except hidden work but after seeing this and George's staining of MDF I'll have to re-think


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Geordie

I do like to use MDF 

It's clean,true,and square...and takes paint well.....this one has two coats of white spray...

=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ, not just a plain old clock! Looks great Bob. Used your Sommerfield bits there?

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really do like it Bj, but PLEASE tell me, when did you find time, with this and other forums plus a little time to sleep, I don't know how you fitted it in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey and Harry

Yep, done with the CMT Sommerfeld bit set ,,,it's one that's been in back room on the back burner for a bit, just a cut off scrap part here and a scrap there... 
It's the 2nd one I made like this one I just hate to trash can good MDF stock..

=======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Bj. I have to wonder like Harry tho.
When do you find the time????????????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave

Taking about time,, you know what I'm going to ask ,,right  

Did you get the Oil Pump Man done ???

If so, like Harry would say where's the beef ( pictures) 


==========


Dr.Zook said:


> Nice work Bj. I have to wonder like Harry tho.
> When do you find the time????????????


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Very nice work

And Ditto on MDF
Especially if the look you are after is a smooth painted surface -and there is no underlying reason to use 'solid' wood -- MDF is hard to beat -- and saves a LOT of sanding.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks DC

The only thing I don't like about MDF is once you cut into it sometimes the 
R & S needs a bit more work to get them smooth and clean again..
But I have found a neat tool to take care of that job, it's called a mop 
Makes the job easy ..........

http://www.theonlinewoodshow.com/show/company.php?number=20102&cat=2
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/The_Sanding_Mop.php


==========



Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Very nice work
> 
> And Ditto on MDF
> Especially if the look you are after is a smooth painted surface -and there is no underlying reason to use 'solid' wood -- MDF is hard to beat -- and saves a LOT of sanding.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks great Bj!

Two quick questions:

1) Did you use a rattle can for paint? If so what type?
2) Where to you get your clock mechanisms from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks NickBee

I use the gun below to paint with most of the time... ▼

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44677


The clock mechanisms is off eBay for 12.oo but you can find it from Klock on the net... at about the same price...it's a elec.one (3 battery type) 


=============



Nickbee said:


> Looks great Bj!
> 
> Two quick questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Do you have the actual link for Klock?

Thanks in advance.....

BTW.....beautiful clock you have there.....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Thanks 
Here's that link below 


http://www.klockit.com/
===
just one of many
http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-158__sku-BBBWW.html

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=clock+parts&category0=

=============



karateed said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> Do you have the actual link for Klock?
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Thanks very much. I see the things you build, jigs, projects, the knowledge you have, including my favourite field, computers and am amazed. I hope this forum realizes what a gem they have in you being a member. I don't want to inflate your head too much for fear of you floating into the spacial regions but it's good to realize how lucky we are on this forum.

And just so many others aren't feeling left out, there are so many very knowledgeable people on this site and every one of them deserves thanks for their contributions.....so from me to all you wonderful people, A GREAT BIG THANK YOU!!!!

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ed

That's very nice of you to say that 

I do like to share and sometimes I do get a bit over the edge trying to do that..and like you say , many love to do the same...I pickup something new every day off this forum ... 

This is just a great fourm and one of the best on the NET...


===========


karateed said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> Thanks very much. I see the things you build, jigs, projects, the knowledge you have, including my favourite field, computers and am amazed. I hope this forum realizes what a gem they have in you being a member. I don't want to inflate your head too much for fear of you floating into the spacial regions but it's good to realize how lucky we are on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks DC
> 
> The only thing I don't like about MDF is once you cut into it sometimes the
> R & S needs a bit more work to get them smooth and clean again..
> ...


Interesting :sold: 

My plate is pretty full with some major construction -- 
But next project I do involving moldings etc --- definitely going to give that a try.

I've never done any R&S with MDF. But for general smoothing any exposed edges -- I've always used a couple of quick coats of sandable primer -- of course that still has to be sanded.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Bj I knew there was a reason that I save all my mdf cut offs. Because you would eventually show me something to do with them. I really like that clock. I have built several, but always out of hardwood or pine. I get almost all my stuff from Klockit, and usually order extra parts each time. So I have big box of clock parts in my garage. I have also ordered from this place 

http://www.clockparts.com/

there shipping is a little higher(and slower even though I'm in the same state). But they have some things that Klockit does not.

What type of paint do you use with the sprayer you linked to? Does it spray latex?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I make many things out of the MDF stuff, it works out well for most projects..

Thanks for the link for the clock parts I'm aways looking for new links for parts...

I use the sprayer for just about every thing, it comes with two tips and will spray hvy. latex right out of the can or I can cut it down to do the fine jobs...like poly.coats...but I do like the water base stuff it makes it easy to clean up...



========







RustyW said:


> Bj I knew there was a reason that I save all my mdf cut offs. Because you would eventually show me something to do with them. I really like that clock. I have built several, but always out of hardwood or pine. I get almost all my stuff from Klockit, and usually order extra parts each time. So I have big box of clock parts in my garage. I have also ordered from this place
> 
> http://www.clockparts.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

You ask how I set the time and change the battery, here's some snapshots of the inside of the clock hope it helps.. 
JUst slide out the face plate and flip it around...

==============


----------



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

Beautiful work bj, but did you find the clock parts for this project and plans. My taste i would like to see this with a stain finish tho.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H delirous26

Thanks,,,,the parts you can find at Klockit or eBay,, no plans on this one that I know about But I think Norm A. has some plans for one that's about the same...  ,I just started to cut some scrap MDF stock up and came up with this one...it's just a box with a glass door so to speak...
Just a note about a stain finish on MDF, it's not the best for MDF, just a nice paint job will do the trick....I do have a roller that will put on a wood grain look but it will always look like MDF I think..

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?305
http://www.klockit.com/


============


delirous26 said:


> Beautiful work bj, but did you find the clock parts for this project and plans. My taste i would like to see this with a stain finish tho.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Please excuse my dumbnes but what is R&S?
George II
George Cole


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> Please excuse my dumbnes but what is R&S?
> George II
> George Cole


R&S = Rail and Stile


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

Here's a snapshot of the bit set ( R & S ) but it can be just about anything that takes 2 bits to make the R & S parts ( joints...) the norm is a matched set but it can bit just one bit, that you can change around to do the same thing, by switching the cutters around on the arbor shaft..  or just by moving the bit up or down in the router table..



http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=98&p=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=814132b&d=98&b=1
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1689
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=161390

==========




George II said:


> Please excuse my dumbnes but what is R&S?
> George II
> George Cole


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Bob it looks great !!!!
Maybe someday when the birdhouse business slows down i will build myself a big clock .


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice to see you're still around John, I guess you have been in hibernation for the winter!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Harry , This winter has been tough on the old body and the doctors have been sticking and probing me from every angle lately.  
I am hoping the warm weather will help me soon. I haven,t been able to work at all this winter and it drives me crazy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

I have not seen you on the forum for a bit and now I know why..

Take it easy Bud don't push it ,,,a apple a day will keep the doctor away they say  but I just hate them red/green suckers...in pies they are great but other than that WELL...


But again take it easy, summer is on the way and you can get out in short order 

==========







cranbrook2 said:


> Nice work Bob it looks great !!!!
> Maybe someday when the birdhouse business slows down i will build myself a big clock .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again Bob , i hope to get back at it soon .  
I have to or else


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

cranbrook2 said:


> Hi Harry , This winter has been tough on the old body and the doctors have been sticking and probing me from every angle lately.
> I am hoping the warm weather will help me soon. I haven,t been able to work at all this winter and it drives me crazy.


Hi John,

I too have been wondering "where you been". Sorry to hear the docs thinkin they have to poke you.  It WILL get warm again soon. 

Weather here has been... well, crazy. It's nice for a few days then wham!! Temps drop and snow. I love this type of weather but, even I get tired of it. LOL

Good to see ya again.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Ken , i will feel much better once all the probing is over with .


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are being probed John. Hope all gets better for you. Also as Bj says, an apple a day keeps the Dr. away! Just think how much fun you could have with a bushel of apples and the Doctor's wife. LOL.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice clock indeed. Is it latex paint? Is the spray unit on Harbour Bay easy to use.

Nice.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Thanks
Yes that is latex,, spray unit is very easy to use the only I wish it had was a longer hose but other than that it's great..I guess I could cut the hose in the center and add some but it's ok,,,both ends of the hose have plastic quick snap in fitting so adding some could be tricky...

=====



S Bolton said:


> Very nice clock indeed. Is it latex paint? Is the spray unit on Harbour Bay easy to use.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## Robbel1 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Staining MDF*



nzgeordie said:


> That looks great Bob  I've never really considered MDF for anything except hidden work but after seeing this and George's staining of MDF I'll have to re-think


Where do I look for the item George staining MDF?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robbel1

Just a butt in post 

You may want to read the links below about staining MDF ..

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Staining_MDF.html

http://boards.diynetwork.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5721916776/m/6421017233

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=33370

http://www.bt3central.com/archive/index.php?t-2515.html

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?p=59129

============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update,,  Most on the forum know I like to use MDF stock for many projects , here's just one way to make it look like real wood...with the wood grain roller just b/4 the clear coat..or b/4 you use the MDF stock.

If you drag the roller just a little bit it comes out looking just right..


http://paintinthetown.com/store/Paint_Rollers.html


==============


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic !!!!! and out of scrap to boot.
Thanks BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doyle

MDF is fun to play with 


=============


----------



## Cowinacape (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice work! looks great.


----------

